# Datsun 310GX, member these?



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

This was my second car, first was a 75 Mustang 2 with the 302 V8, this was my first Nissan (datsun) and I gave it the "rally car look" LOL, louvers made the rear window look better, Pirelli P77's ( the original mickey Thompson side biter tires), dual Monza tip, Hella Rally 2000's top of bumper, Dick Cepek 808's under bumper, Alpine 2 knob head unit, FAS equalizer/booster, MTX box in the hatch, Alpine door speakers, long gone now.


----------

